# Urdu: fielder



## HZKhan

اردو میں بیٹسمین کو بلے باز جبکہ بولر کو گیند باز کہا جاتا ہے۔ اگر ہم 'فیلڈر' کے لیے بھی کوئی اردو متبادل استعمال کرنا چاہیں تو آپ کی نظر میں کون سا لفظ سب سے زیادہ مناسب رہے گا؟
​


----------



## Alfaaz

ایسی "تھریڈز" بہت دلچسپ ہوتی ہیں جن میں عام طور پر استعمال کیے جانے والے انگریزی الفاظ کے اردو متبادلات پر تبصرہ ہوتا ہے! اردو وکیپیڈیا پر فی الحال "فیلڈر" کے لیے "میدان دار" مستعمل ہے


> کرکٹ: ٹیم کا کپتان باقی نو کھلاڑیوں کو پورے میدان میں ٹیم کی حکمت عملی کے مطابق کھڑا کرتا ہے۔ یہ نو کھلاڑی میدان دار یا فیلڈر کہلاتے ہیں۔


:اردو لغت میں "میدان دار" اور "میدان داری" کے یہ مطالب مندرج ہیں


> میدان دار: جنْگ جُو، لڑنے والا، جاں باز۔
> میدان داری: معرکہ آرائی، جنْگ جوئی، لڑائی، جنْگ + مقابلہ۔


ویسے "میدان باز" بھی شاید مناسب ہو...!؟​


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Alfaaz said:


> ایسی  "تھریڈز" بہت دلچسپ ہوتی ہیں جن میں عام طور پر استعمال کیے جانے والے  انگریزی الفاظ کے اردو متبادلات پر تبصرہ ہوتا ہے! اردو وکیپیڈیا پر فی  الحال "فیلڈر" کے لیے "میدان دار" مستعمل ہے
> 
> :اردو لغت میں "میدان دار" اور "میدان داری" کے یہ مطالب مندرج ہیں
> ویسے "میدان باز" بھی شاید مناسب ہو...!؟​




yaa phir : *maidaan-baan* / *maidaan-giir*.

magar jaisaa kih bolne meN yeh alfaaz shaayad bhaarii lagte hoN to kyaa unko kisii taraH saliis naa banaayaa jaa'e- masalan = _*maidaanii*_ ???


----------



## nizamuddin

Alfaaz said:


> ایسی "تھریڈز" بہت دلچسپ ہوتی ہیں جن میں عام طور پر استعمال کیے جانے والے انگریزی الفاظ کے اردو متبادلات پر تبصرہ ہوتا ہے! اردو وکیپیڈیا پر فی الحال "فیلڈر" کے لیے "میدان دار" مستعمل ہے
> 
> :اردو لغت میں "میدان دار" اور "میدان داری" کے یہ مطالب مندرج ہیں
> ویسے "میدان باز" بھی شاید مناسب ہو...!؟​


مختلف لغات میں فیلڈر کے لئے دفاعی کھلاڑی مستعمل ہے


----------



## Qureshpor

I like the suggestion "maidaan-baan". As the task of a fielder is to "guard" the ball from getting to the boundary, "geNd-baan" could be another possibility. I would like to echo Alfaaz SaaHib's comments that you (Pakistani Khan SaaHib) are posting some good threads.


----------



## marrish

My suggestion is *maidaanchii*.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> My suggestion is *maidaanchii*.


But then we need a word for "fielding" and I don't know how one would convert this word (maidaanchii) into that (fielding).


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> ... I don't know how one would convert this word (maidaanchii) into that (fielding).



maidaaniyat?


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> maidaaniyat?


From "maidaanchii"? And what would "maidaaniyat" mean?


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> But then we need a word for "fielding" and I don't know how one would convert this word (maidaanchii) into that (fielding).


_maidaanchii-garii_ in analogy to _miyaanchii-garii_?


----------



## HZKhan

The 'iyyat' suffix is quite productive in Urdu, so why not _maidaanchiyyat_?
Although I personally liked the suggestions of _maidaan-baaz _and _maidaan-baan_.


----------



## tarkshya

My suggestion is Mard-e-Maidaan. 

Won't be acceptable to women's cricket teams though. 




Pakistani Khan said:


> اردو میں بیٹسمین کو بلے باز جبکہ بولر کو گیند باز کہا جاتا ہے۔ اگر ہم 'فیلڈر' کے لیے بھی کوئی اردو متبادل استعمال کرنا چاہیں تو آپ کی نظر میں کون سا لفظ سب سے زیادہ مناسب رہے گا؟
> ​


----------



## marrish

I also like _maidaan~baan_ and others but to my ears _maidaaNchii_ sounds better. We have _golchii_ too so the chance of it being understood in its context scores higher.


----------



## HZKhan

Come to think of it, we also have _afiimchii _in Urdu. 
But on a serious note, this particle '-chii' can be very useful and productive in making new words. I'm all for its wider adoption. 

My only reason for preferring _maidaan-baaz_ is that we already use _balle-baaz_ and _geNd-baaz_, so another related term suffixed with '_-baaz_' will not sound odd.


----------



## marrish

Pakistani Khan said:


> Come to think of it, we also have _afiimchii _in Urdu.
> But on a serious note, this particle '-chii' can be very useful and productive in making new words. I'm all for its wider adoption.
> 
> My only reason for preferring _maidaan-baaz_ is that we already use _balle-baaz_ and _geNd-baaz_, so another related term suffixed with '_-baaz_' will not sound odd.


One doesn't exclude the other  Yes, maidaan-baaz fits into the terminology very well, I agree. We could also say _maidaaniyaa_.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I also like _maidaan~baan_ and others but to my ears _maidaaNchii_ sounds better. We have _golchii_ too so the chance of it being understood in its context scores higher.


Yes, but you did n't come back to my query. As one has "fielder" and "fielding", we need to have similar derivation from "maidaachii" to whatever. "maidaanchii-garii" is not acceptable (IMHO) because, "maidaan-chii" is already an agent and adding a further "-gar" to make an agent is unnecessary. From maidaan-chii-gar" then one obtains "maidaachiigarii", a mouthful if nothing else. "maidaaniyaa" is good but what would be a lady "maidaaniyaa" in the singular and plural?

I accept Pakistani Khan SaaHib's logic that geNd-baaz, balle-baaz and now "maidaan-baaz" form a good regular coherent set of terms.


----------



## Sheikh_14

I personally would just go with field-baaz or ghaas-baaz given that they are the two common terms for being on the field. In that sense, we would have an emergent pattern in Balle-baaz, gaind-baaz and field/ghaas-baaz.


----------



## littlepond

One engages with a bat or ball, hence the -baaz suffix with them. One doesn't engage with the field, so "fieldbaaz" would be exceedingly bizarre to me!


----------

